# Shark Fishing..Naples/Marco Island FLA



## ralphieboy (Jul 8, 2004)

Consensus on some of the best spots for shark fishing in Naples/Marco area occurs under the Marco Island bridge (Jolly bridge) at night with incoming/outgoing tides (bulls, black tip, lemon sharks). Also, heard that the backwaters off Key Wadin island are also very good.
Anyone else with good spots?
Dave from Naples


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Have caught them over my way in the Indian River , Indialantic Surf and Cocoa Beach areas.Bull , Nurse and hooked up some Spinners for a minite or 2 or 3 and then they went on there way.  Gonna have to make a trip over your way and bring a large cooler maybe for the trip home with the steaks .  What was the largest one you landed dave?


----------



## sandcasting (Jan 25, 2003)

dave--
the area around the sanibel island pier is known for big hammers. a little further north there are black tips all over the southern end of pine island. my buddy got surprised by a 30 incher last week while using dead shrimp for trout and reds in his kayak. i saw a few over the holiday weekend in the same area. however, not any public shore fishing there near st james city that i know of.


----------

